# Plant fertilizer safe for fish?



## Coastal Bettas (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello,

I have two qustions , here's the first: 

I was wondering if it was safe to add plant fertilizer for the aquarium plants, with fish residing in the same tank. Mine never seem to grow as quickly as I'd like and I was recommended this website: http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html
Problem is I have no idea what each of those different fetilizers mean/do and if they are strictly for aquariums with only plants.

My second question is this: 

In an aquarium used solely to grow plants say a 30 gallon. Does a filter need to be used along with a light source? Or would I be refreshing the water 100% once a week?...as you can tell I'm somewhat clueless when it comes to these plants.

Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Regarding plant fertilizer. From what I was able to research I found API Root tabs aquarium plant fertilizer. Its suposed to promote green growth in aquarium plants and is safe for use with tropical fish. 

Now about the plants here is an article that may help you. Good luck.

http://freshwateraquariumplants.com/growaquariumplants.html


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

You can just top the water up, with just plants. Don't do 100% changes.. this actually promotes algae growth.

Check your plant species' requirements - some plants need good aeration, some don't. 

Root tabs are okay for plants that feed from the roots. Many aquatic plants feed from the leaves, though, so root tabs aren't always the most effective ferts. Once more, check your species' requirements.

For liquid ferts, Seachem's Flourish gets a lot of good comments from fishkeepers who add it to planted tanks daily, if I was going to use a fert, that would be it. 

Please note --- NOT "Flourish Excel" --- which is a different product altogether and has been known to kill things when even slightly overdosed.


----------



## Coastal Bettas (Jun 9, 2012)

Kenny-I saw the API tabs as well. Might be worth a try. Thanks for the link too!

Aus-Whre do they sell Seachem's Flourish? Is it online only?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Some LFS's sell it.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I use flourish liquid fertilizer(petsmart sells it) and it works GREAT! my plants have been very healthy, my java fern starting growing TONS more leaves and is producing baby ferns now. Which is surprising since java ferns are slow growers. Also I've had outstanding root growth on my amazon swords.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If you want to fertilize your fish tank, Seachem Flourish Comprehensive is one of the best around. Added once a week to the tank, it promotes growth even in heavy root-feeders like amazon swords. Root tabs aren't always needed. When my swords aren't doing well with liquid ferts, I will add root tabs. But I would go with liquid ferts first. 

Petsmar carried Flourish, but I haven't seen mine carry Excel or root tabs.


----------

